# 5d mark iii, a few complaints



## CANONPRO123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, just a few complaints about the 5d3... NO not soft images, some simple lens calibration and the thing is a beast!!! my issues are more technical, one, the rating button is useless!! what a waste!!! next, whats with the magnification button being on the side?? is there any way to go back to the way I view my images on my lcd like I do on my 7d?!?! Lastly, great that there are so many autofocus points, but they are so crowded in the middle!!! Wish I could spot focus a bit further out in the frame away from the middle....


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 27, 2012)

CANONPRO123 said:


> Hey everyone, just a few complaints about the 5d3... NO not soft images, some simple lens calibration and the thing is a beast!!! my issues are more technical, one, the rating button is useless!! what a waste!!! next, whats with the magnification button being on the side?? is there any way to go back to the way I view my images on my lcd like I do on my 7d?!?! Lastly, great that there are so many autofocus points, but they are so crowded in the middle!!! Wish I could spot focus a bit further out in the frame away from the middle....



I think the rating button will be very handy, actually. I agree about the zoom button. Actually, virtually everybody thinks moving the zoom button was stupid. Maybe Canon will fix it with the next firmware update. Maybe.

As for the autofocus, the reason is geometry. They simply cannot spread them out any farther, due to the way the AF unit gets the image from the lens. There is a secondary mirror behind the main mirror, which reflects light down to the AF unit, which is on the floor of the mirror box. 

This may be helpful:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/Canon-EOS-DSLR-Autofocus-Explained.aspx


----------



## dwischnewski (Mar 27, 2012)

As for the rating button, I am not sure myself, that I will use it. I've never missed it and on a normal event shoot, I would not have time to use it (or on a sports shoot either).

The new zoom sounds good to me, but one will have to get used to it. Anyway, I never liked the old way much. It was very slow.

Third, the AF points. Yes, we all would love them spread more apart, best all the way to the edges. But that is technically not possible with current technology. In fact, the 1DX and the 5DIII offer the widest spread of any 35mm SLR, which is a good start 

What bugs me most are:

No exchangable focus screen, though I have to see how MF works with my MF lenses
I do not like the mode-lock-button, I only had the mode change once in all years (last Sunday and I was surprised)
I hope, do not actually know atm, that the creative photo button is re-assignable

This is going by the specs, pretty much. I have played around with the 5DIII at two fairs for a few minutes, but in Germany Canon has not delivered the 5DIII yet 

P.S.: Nikon has a great feature on the new ones: the HTTP server inside for remote control, I'd love that one on the Canon cameras as well


----------



## nikkito (Mar 27, 2012)

Sometimes when shooting sports or events or whatever you end up with tons of (similar) pictures. If you have a few minutes to check the photos while you are still working, then the rate button comes in handy. Whatever can make you job easier later, when you are sitting with the computer, is very welcome.


----------



## Hesham (Mar 27, 2012)

CANONPRO123 said:


> Hey everyone, just a few complaints about the 5d3... NO not soft images, some simple lens calibration and the thing is a beast!!! my issues are more technical, one, the rating button is useless!! what a waste!!! next, whats with the magnification button being on the side?? is there any way to go back to the way I view my images on my lcd like I do on my 7d?!?! Lastly, great that there are so many autofocus points, but they are so crowded in the middle!!! Wish I could spot focus a bit further out in the frame away from the middle....



I believe the SET button can be programmed to magnify the image similar to the re-located magnify button..I did not try it yet though..


----------



## spacemoth (Mar 27, 2012)

Hesham said:


> I believe the SET button can be programmed to magnify the image similar to the re-located magnify button..I did not try it yet though..



Yes, that is exactly what I have done on mine. In live view, pressing the SET button magnifies 5x and a second press magnifies 10x, like pressing the zoom button on the 5D Mark II. In playback, the SET button puts it into magnified mode, though you still have to use the main wheel to zoom in and out.


----------



## CANONPRO123 (Mar 27, 2012)

One more complaint, Canon is really trying to force us to buy new lenses as opposed to our old great L lenses we've amassed over the years. By not allowing them to be compatible with the new "lens aberration" function, we need new lenses, something that is very disappointing! I can't this great new feature that Canon has been lacking compare to Nikon for my 15mm 2.8 Fisheye, 85mm 1.2L, 17-35mm 2.8L, or 28-70mm 2.8L... I think all L lenses should be perfectly compatible, like come on Canon!!!! Almost forcing me to consider buying a 17-40 4L because that is the only compatible wide angle left in my budget after dropping $3,500 on the body!!!


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 27, 2012)

CANONPRO123 said:


> One more complaint, Canon is really trying to force us to buy new lenses as opposed to our old great L lenses we've amassed over the years. By not allowing them to be compatible with the new "lens aberration" function, we need new lenses, something that is very disappointing! I can't this great new feature that Canon has been lacking compare to Nikon for my 15mm 2.8 Fisheye, 85mm 1.2L, 17-35mm 2.8L, or 28-70mm 2.8L... I think all L lenses should be perfectly compatible, like come on Canon!!!! Almost forcing me to consider buying a 17-40 4L because that is the only compatible wide angle left in my budget after dropping $3,500 on the body!!!



You're incorrect. All you have to do is download the correct profile to your camera. They have data for most of their lenses, even the old "L's."


----------



## CANONPRO123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Where from...


----------



## marvinhello (Mar 27, 2012)

Stephen Melvin said:


> CANONPRO123 said:
> 
> 
> > One more complaint, Canon is really trying to force us to buy new lenses as opposed to our old great L lenses we've amassed over the years. By not allowing them to be compatible with the new "lens aberration" function, we need new lenses, something that is very disappointing! I can't this great new feature that Canon has been lacking compare to Nikon for my 15mm 2.8 Fisheye, 85mm 1.2L, 17-35mm 2.8L, or 28-70mm 2.8L... I think all L lenses should be perfectly compatible, like come on Canon!!!! Almost forcing me to consider buying a 17-40 4L because that is the only compatible wide angle left in my budget after dropping $3,500 on the body!!!
> ...



How about Zeiss ZE lenses? and Tokina 11-16? I hope someone can provide profiles for these lenses...


----------



## swampler (Mar 27, 2012)

Stephen Melvin said:


> You're incorrect. All you have to do is download the correct profile to your camera. They have data for most of their lenses, even the old "L's."


Unfortunately, my 70-200 f/2.8L isn't one of them.


----------

